# PLEASE HELP, Major oil leak (see picture)



## iam4uf (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I have a 99.5 Jetta. I went to Walmart and as I was going into the parking lot my oil light came on. I opened the hood and there was oil all over the place. I added some oil and started it, and oil started to pour out right above the oil filter. I towed it home and took a picture of where the leak is. Any idea how to fix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: PLEASE HELP, Major oil leak (iam4uf)*

Theres a rubber oring seal inbetween the filter bracket and oil cooler, you need to take the filter off, and there should be a nut holding the oil cooler, undo this and the oil cooler will then come off, and then you will see the oil rubber oring seal.
If the oil cooler is loose then it may just need tightening up, because my seal always give a small leak which got worse, it didnt just suddenly p*** out..
See pic for rough guide










_Modified by animaniac at 1:48 AM 12-7-2009_


----------



## iam4uf (Jun 5, 2008)

You were right on the money. I took the oil filter off, unscrewed the nut (27MM) and dropped the oil cooler done. The seal was hard as a rock and in about 4 pieces. Replaced for $6 from the dealer and it was good to go. Thanks again.


----------

